# Mercier Draco Dura Ace VS Motobecane Century Pro



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys! 

I haven't been into road bikes for decades, but I am now trying to get a good deal. Saw these two bikes and thought I'd get some opinions. 

The Mercier seems to be the better deal, being lighter (a whole WHOPPING 2 lbs!) and with what to me seems to be better parts (DURA ACE 7800 vs Ultegra 6600). They're priced the same, so I'm guessing the Moto has a better frame???

Moto sure is a nicer looking bike, but I couldn't care less about the appearance. I care about performance 

Any thoughts?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/draco_wcs.htm

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/centurypro_08_carbon.htm


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Apparently the differences are:

The aluminum frame Draco has better top of the line DuraAce and Ritchey WCS cockpit and wheelsets..
The Carbon frame Moto has a mixed of Ultegra drivetrain and 2nd tier Ritchey cockpit and wheelsets.

The question which I cannot answer for you is, which has more priority on your part?...frame or components?

Performance? ... both are capable of winning a race or a double century ride. 

The Carbon vs Aluminum debate I believe is on-going at the Bike, Frame boards.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

To what midlife posted I would add that a carbon frame will absorb a lot of road noise while a full aluminum frame will ride a bit rougher. 

However, if performance is the thing you want the most, then the lighter Draco with full Dura Ace would probably suit you best. You can always get a different seat.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys!

I don't know what's more important to me - the frame or the component? What should be more important? I guess Oversane answered it for me


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

The Draco's frame is Columbus Zonal Butted aluminum. The workmanship and finish are first rate in my book. I did find the frame surprisingly comfortable for an aluminum. 

Just wanted to point out that the frame was not sacrificed for the components.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

There's no real performance difference for a rec rider between Dura-Ace and Ultegra. There is a performance difference in wheels. You can save $400 by going with the Mercier Serpens LTD30 which is the same as the Draco except uses a full Ultegra instead of Dura Ace and has a triple front crank instead of a double. It's not clear if you prefer a triple v double since the Century Pro is a triple too.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

